# Optical Forums > Optical and Ophthalmic Equipment >  Log export for mei edgers?

## UtilityDave

Hi, 

I might have the opportunity to play with some large datasets from one of these edgers, and I was hoping someone could tell me if there is an easy way to export the logs? Blade change, job, etc. And if they are formatted in a proprietary format or not.

I haven't played with anything but a wheel edged before and have only a very limited experience with the data interfaces of optical equipment, but am generally familiar with getting devices to talk.

Any suggestions or resources would be appreciated

----------


## SenseiDust

That is definitely a question for MEI. I know at work information going to the MEI from DVI has to be formatted or filtered in a certain way. I'm going to chicago for MEI training this month so maybe I can ask!

----------


## UtilityDave

> That is definitely a question for MEI. I know at work information going to the MEI from DVI has to be formatted or filtered in a certain way. I'm going to chicago for MEI training this month so maybe I can ask!


If you find anything out I would love to know! I have had such a hard time finding documentation for some of this stuff :) 

Have fun and good luck!

----------

